# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मुझे ये सोंग्स चाहिए कोय हेल्प करो

## swami ji

हेलो दोस्तों मुझे ये सोंग्स चाहिए मेरे को किसीको गिफ्ट करना हे राजवीर ....

१ . अंधा कानून 
२.कुदरत का कानून 
३.चरणों की सोग्न्ध 
४.प्यार का कर्ज 
५. इल्जाम 

प्ल्ज़ मेरी कोय मदद करो राजवीर

----------


## vedant thakur

> हेलो दोस्तों मुझे ये सोंग्स चाहिए मेरे को किसीको गिफ्ट करना हे राजवीर ....
> 
> १ . अंधा कानून 
> २.कुदरत का कानून 
> ३.चरणों की सोग्न्ध 
> ४.प्यार का कर्ज 
> ५. इल्जाम 
> 
> प्ल्ज़ मेरी कोय मदद करो राजवीर


राजवीर भाई ये तो फिल्मो के नाम हैं ,शायद आपको इन फिल्म्स के गाने चाहिए ,आप यहाँ से ले लीजिए सारे मिल जायेंगे 
http://mp3hungama.com/music/genre_albums.php?id=3

----------


## loolugupta

bhai sirf kuchh gane ke liye sutra hi bana diya mahan ho

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> bhai sirf kuchh gane ke liye sutra hi bana diya mahan ho


6 mahine pehle bane sutra se ab taqleef hui h ...mhaan to aap bhi ho...haha

----------

